# Is a CV required for Columbia?



## VBM (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi, there is no space to upload a CV on the Columbia application - does this mean they don't want it? Is there only  the one portal/application, hope I'm not missing anything?  e.g. for NYU there was a School of the Arts portal and a creative one.

Thanks !!)


----------



## acsiv (Dec 15, 2020)

I had this same concern, but for Screenwriting/Directing applicants, I don't think we need a CV. It specifically says on the Film MFA Creative Materials page, under Creative Producing Applicants, "Creative Producing applicants must ALSO submit a current resumé." So I assume that Screenwriting/Directing applicants are good without one.


----------



## runningupthathill (Dec 15, 2020)

I asked them and they said "Any additional information you want to include please use the additional information box." but I just uploaded mine with my visual submissions


----------



## acsiv (Dec 15, 2020)

Good call. I'm probably going to do the same. Would rather they be able to look at the official PDF of my resume rather than just  a list of qualifications in the Additional Information section.


----------



## runningupthathill (Dec 15, 2020)

acsiv said:


> Good call. I'm probably going to do the same. Would rather they be able to look at the official PDF of my resume rather than just  a list of qualifications in the Additional Information section.


exactly!


----------



## runningupthathill (Dec 15, 2020)

Has anyone else been working on their financial aid application? I'm stuck on this question:
"Please provide us with your plan on how you will be funding your entire cost of education. This can include loans (federal or private), outside scholarships, savings, etc. List specific funding sources and amounts in US Dollars."

My ability to attend film school is entirely contingent on how much scholarship money I get. I already have student loans from undergrad so I can't take out any more and I won't receive any financial support from my family. I'm not sure what to answer...anyone else having trouble with this?


----------



## runningupthathill (Dec 15, 2020)

runningupthathill said:


> Has anyone else been working on their financial aid application? I'm stuck on this question:
> "Please provide us with your plan on how you will be funding your entire cost of education. This can include loans (federal or private), outside scholarships, savings, etc. List specific funding sources and amounts in US Dollars."
> 
> My ability to attend film school is entirely contingent on how much scholarship money I get. I already have student loans from undergrad so I can't take out any more and I won't receive any financial support from my family. I'm not sure what to answer...anyone else having trouble with this?


I'm also concerned that my inability to pay will influence their admission decision...


----------



## meep (Dec 15, 2020)

do you think they would penalize someone for not submitting a cv/resume? i just submitted mine and because i didn't see a slot for uploading assumed they didn't care to see one for sw/d applicants


----------



## runningupthathill (Dec 15, 2020)

abo said:


> do you think they would penalize someone for not submitting a cv/resume? i just submitted mine and because i didn't see a slot for uploading assumed they didn't care to see one for sw/d applicants


I don't think so. I think if anything, they would penalize people like me who snuck it into the application lol but I wanted to take my chances because I'm proud of my cv


----------

